# ch- 50mg?



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

i read here a while back that shimano was replacing a certain part or parts free of charge for the texas coast owners?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is a free frame upgrade available. You can send the reel to us for the free frame upgrade.


Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

cool ill send it how do i pay if i want it cleaned and/or repaired?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We will take care of it during the frame upgrade. I'm sure it will be at no charge.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Shimano Is freaking awesome!!!!!!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Before what date should you have purchased the MG for the free frame upgrade?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is no date set. If you have the old frame then we will upgrade it. The new frame has 3 drain holes (Easiest way to tell)


----------



## Ribbit Man (Feb 28, 2008)

*Scorpion*

Is the Scorpion MG 1000 included in this exchange ?


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

be prepared for a 4 to 5 week turnaround time. They seem to be busy right now.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Scorpion is not included in this. The Scorpion reel was not designed for saltwater and is not covered by our warranty in the US. The frame is around $100 + $25 labor and $10 return shipping.


----------



## Ribbit Man (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you !!


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

I see TWO drain holes in the bottom of my Shimano 50 Mgs so mine have the
old frames?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you have the old frame design.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

hey bantam, i have a 50 mg...i have a frame all stratched up so if i send it to shimano..they will put a new frame for free no charge??


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We do not replace parts if they are scratched for free. If you have the old style frame then we will replace it with the upgraded version. Scratches are not a manufacturer defect and are caused by the owners. We are nor responsible for damage to the reels caused by boats, rocks or abuse.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i know i meant i have the old style frame.....would shimano replace the upgraded verison for free??


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

If you have the old frame with two drains they will replace the frame. I don't think they will replace the side plates, though.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

thats right...my side plate got stratched up okay...its not my frame..


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

just curious, what is the defect on the old frame that is causing this

upgrade? are the new frames more corrosion proof or what?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bantam,

I sent one in for a upgrade and it came back with a problem casting. Adjusted brakes, lubed and it has never been the same.

I submitted a thread a while back and u mentioned to adjust the brakes..

A few other 2 coolers had he same issues after receiving the reel back

The main issue is while casting a light lure the reel locks up.. Spooled some new PP on it and it still continues..

Suggestions ?

Thanks



Bantam1 said:


> We will take care of it during the frame upgrade. I'm sure it will be at no charge.


cool ill send it how do i pay if i want it cleaned and/or repaired?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The frame upgrades will not be handled at the show. This is a maintenance seminar only. You can take your reel to FTU or ship the reel to us. 

The new frame reduces chances of corrosion. We found issues with the older frame design and made several improvements. 

Locking up after the new frame? That is news to me to be honest with you. I'll ask the boys that are here with me at the show tomorrow. I suspect a bad spool bearing if the spool is stopping during a cast. Does the reel make noise when this happens?

You can request service on the reel. If we do charge you then you will receive a bill shortly after you receive the reel back.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

There were a few others that had the same issue. Strange to me as well. Reel worked perfect when shipped. Reel stops on light lures. Does not matter how loose the brake is. If there is any cost in the repair, I would probally put the $ torwads another reel.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you close to Houston? I would like to see this reel and try casting it. I will be here until the show ends on Sunday.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

i will shoot u a pm ....



Bantam1 said:


> Are you close to Houston? I would like to see this reel and try casting it. I will be here until the show ends on Sunday.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I will be passing the downtown Houston area Sunday evening. Went to the show yesterday.

No noise on the spool. Cast fine with 1/2 oz and up. I will check the spool manana. I am staying at port and will have a little bit of time to check it.

PM sent


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

PM replied to so come on by


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I had some time today and played with the reel. When I tilt the reel 90 degrees from a normal casting position, it frees up and does not have any friction. Lubed it up and it is performing better. The real test will be manana out on the water. 



Thanks


----------

